# ***Paid SPAM*** Sidi Kaos: size 43



## ParadigmDawg (Aug 2, 2012)

Sidi Kaos: 43 - RoadBikeREVIEW.Com


----------



## ParadigmDawg (Aug 2, 2012)

ParadigmDawg said:


> Sidi Kaos: 43 - RoadBikeREVIEW.Com


Decreased price to $200.


----------

